# 2018 chevy cruze lt 1.4



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

What is the code?


----------



## BILL73 (Mar 2, 2020)

they didn't say. they tried to get me to pay over $300 to have it cleaned.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Your dealer sucks. Call another, explain what happened, and see if they will help you out.


----------



## BILL73 (Mar 2, 2020)

I will thanks.


----------



## BILL73 (Mar 2, 2020)

I got a code p1101 ANYONE KNOW WHAT IT COULD BE?


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Check the wiring to your MAF, give it a clean, check and reset the connection to the MAF, make sure there are no air leaks after the MAF sensor. Make sure your air filter box is closed, and the filter is in good condition and attached properly. Make sure the PCV is attached to the rubber intake tube correctly - its that little black box plugged into the intake elbow.

Start there.


----------



## TIM H IN FLORIDA (Aug 13, 2020)

I have a 2018 with 92k miles and its giving the following codes. P0299 & P1101. I am noticing a fluctuation in my battery voltage, bouncing from 14.2 down to 12.4 with some RPM flux as well.


----------

